# So I had a Montague Paratrooper...



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

...that went from this to this:

I dare you to show me another 700c single speed folding bike!





































I work in Boston and have a 5 mile commute. This thing is pretty quick. I've set it up to be easy on the knees with 44 x 18 gearing. A few times per week I have stuff to do with my girlfriend after work and she picks me up with the bike as I cannot stand leaving it at work!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice! I always say, give me any color as long as it's matte black! That top tube is just screaming for some sort of catchy graphic.


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah it's a huge billboard...open to suggestions on what to do with it!

Down to 21lbs from 29 btw!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmmm.... ghost white flames? White tribal design (too cliche?)? 21lbs is good for a full-size foldie.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

Plain black :thumbsup: 

maybe with a white bar code up near the headtube? :ihih: 

JZ


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe a "One less Razor scooter" sticker.
Yeah, purdy schnazzy. I wouldn`t mind adding a folder to my available selection. I need gears to get my panzy butt up the hills though.


----------



## kiatkiat (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Rushtrack, nice bike.

But how did you fix a roadie brakes on your bike?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

what a waste of a durable frame.


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

kiatkiat said:


> Hi Rushtrack, nice bike.
> 
> But how did you fix a roadie brakes on your bike?


Here are the finer points...

The front is a carbon fork off of a Raleigh Grand Prix I had at one time. There was already an existing hole on the bridge between the stays in the back. I only had to increase the diameter of the hole the slightest bit before a rear pivot brake would fit.

The 700c wheels were interesting. I had to lace the rear to a 135mm hub to work with the mtb spacing. But there was plenty of room for it (Montague 29er anyone?).

Once I had the wheel on I had to figure out cable routing for the brake. The pictures don't show the final, working design. Basically you have to run the cable along the guides on the left hand side of the boom tube and then loop it behind the back of the boom tube and through the space for between the seatpost tube and the folding mechanism. If you measure the cable correctly, it doesn't impede the folding of the bike nor does it leave a ton of excess cable when folded.

I used a Surly chain tensioner on the rear but would love to find some way to mod the frame so I could make it a true ss.


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

louisssss said:


> what a waste of a durable frame.


Meh. I've done nothing irreparable to it. I could have it back as an mtb in an hour. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Very cool ...... looks like a rigid contortionist bastard child of the old Klein Mantra - don't take that the wrong way, that's cool  I also second JimZinVT's :thumbsup: to the matte black, and a double :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to the idea of barcoding on it....... would be simple, nice and geometric in fitting with the mainframe shape ..... or, I suppose (this would be Mrs Fuelish's suggestion here) you could do a design with overlapping/intertwined wite and shades of gray flames (she likes flames on vehicles, for some reason....LOL). I say barcode it....would be very different and very cool, imho.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuelish said:


> Very cool ...... looks like a rigid contortionist bastard child of the old Klein Mantra


Now that you mention it...

On the other hand, it also bears some resemblance to this one from our local CL:


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

*Slingshot*

Here's a folding 700c frame:

http://www.slingshotbikes.com/bikes/6

Can't link a picture, but they offer (or will be shortly) a folding 700c cross frame. Might be able to get the Farmboy (29er) in a folding model as well.

Plum

edit, it's not a SS specific frame, but neither is yours.


----------



## NHtoBrooklyn (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been searching for a montague frame. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tihoa (Apr 22, 2009)

e-bay has good prices on used frames. Montague, Swissbike, and Hummer bicycles all have the same frames, components you can replace on your own.


----------



## patman990 (Dec 21, 2007)

you can use 700c wheels with slingshot mtb fold-tech, here is mine with 1x8 drivetrain, salsa rigid fork and cx tires


----------



## JaySC (Jul 24, 2008)

How'bout a "This Bike is a Pipe Bomb" bumper sticker. Notice the caps for the proper nouns, denoting that it would be in fact a reference to the band, not a simple statement. Should be plenty of room for a nice sized sticker though, and with that frame it would be believable. 

Just my .02c.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

you should get an ENO eccentric hub for the rear wheel. it comes in 135 mm spacing


----------



## Estuche (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool mods! Can anyone confirm if there is enough rear clearance for a 650b MTB tire in the Montagues?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> I wouldn`t mind adding a folder to my available selection.


Only took you a couple years Rodar :lol: But the seeds were planted in '09...let no one say you are impulsive about bike purchases.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

CommuterBoy said:


> Only took you a couple years Rodar :lol: But the seeds were planted in '09...let no one say you are impulsive about bike purchases.


and the rest of my quote...



rodar y rodar said:


> I need gears to get my panzy butt up the hills though.


My long awaited folder has a triple. 

EDIT: I remember some of those posters who don`t play here any more. Makes it seem like centuries ago- it`s funny how long three years is in Internet Time. Same thing as looking at somebody whose forum registration date says like 2002- it makes the guy sound like a dinosaur. Compare that to Sunset/Sunrise time standards where I`m often surprised when I count back and realize that an event I thought had just happened "a little while ago" turns out to be 5, 10, or 20 years behind us. Weird.


----------



## hodak (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi sorry for bumping an old thread but i wish to ask : what max thickness of 29er/700cc tires did you manage to fit on this frame? Could 700 x 32C fit for example?


----------

